# Niente audio

## neretux

Da quando per un precedente problema ho impostato 

```
rc-update add udev default
```

 l'audio non va più quando prima funzionava perfettamente.

Ho lanciato alsaconf ed alsamixer, i livelli sono al massimo ma non sente nulla.

Quando provo ad emergere alsa-driver succede questo:

```
 emerge -pv alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "alsa-driver" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/alsa-driver-9999::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (31 Jul 2009)

# Unsupported, but popular.  No plans for removal.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Le mie caatteristiche sono:

```
 lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

```

poi 

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [pcsp           ]: PC-Speaker - pcsp

                      Internal PC-Speaker at port 0x61

 1 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xf0500000 irq 16

```

 poi

```
# cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

```

 poi

```
# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.24 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux localhost 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat Jun 11 21:56:44 CEST 2011 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers: 

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config: 

Internal PC-Speaker at port 0x61

HDA ATI SB at 0xf0500000 irq 16

Audio devices:

0: pcsp

1: ALC268 Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: PC-Speaker

1: Realtek ALC268

```

 poi

```
#  /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...
```

Cosa posso fare?Last edited by neretux on Fri Jul 29, 2011 10:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hai visto per caso prima questa guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

Poi che kernel usi? Genkernel? o fai a manina?

Se fai manualmente metti come modulo o build-in?

----------

## ago

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Quando provo ad emergere alsa-driver succede questo:

 

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix alsa --only-names -I

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils
```

----------

## neretux

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> hai visto per caso prima questa guida:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> Poi che kernel usi? Genkernel? o fai a manina?
> ...

 

Quella guida l'ho seguita come ho detto ho lanciato 

```
alsaconf

alsamixer
```

 ma nulla.

Per il kernel ho usato il genkernel, ma non mi va di usare gli alsa del kernel, perchè per compilarlo mi ci vuole un'ora... Non c'è un modo di far funzionare gli alsa senza ricorrere alla opzioni ed alla ricompilazione del kernel?

@ago: ecco l'output:

```
$ eix alsa --only-names -I 

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/alsamixergui

```

Io con Ubuntu mettevo la riga 

```
 snd-hda-intel model=acer
```

 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e risolvevo. Non c'è un modo simile con gentoo?

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ago

 *neretux wrote:*   

> in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e risolvevo. Non c'è un modo simile con gentoo?

 

Esiste:

```
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
```

----------

## karato

Ciao,

ti posso consigliare di fare dei controlli minimali prima di lanciare comandi di sistema, per farti, in prima analisi, un'idea di quello che può essere accaduto...

ho avuto anche io più di qualche problema con la scheda audio ATI in quanto con la serie IXP il sistema tende a non riconoscere il chipset.

quando lanci alsamixer da root, i dettagli riportati in alto a sinistra sono quelli della tua scheda audio?

Card:

chip:

view:

Item:

entrando nel menu System Information guarda se in /proc/asaund/cards & /proc/asound/pcm è selezionata correttamente la scheda.

attenzione poi ad abilitare dal Kernel, come build_in (nella sezione dei Device) i driver per la scheda ATI e a disabilitare OSS (la ricompilazione del kernel per aggiungere il device non ti porterà via molto tempo)

non credo che l'audio sia sparito perchè hai aggiunto udev come default di un runlevel....

oddio tutto può succedere ma è abbastanza strano...

anche il fatto che hai i pacchetti mascherati non è molto rassicurante. ti è già capitato?

----------

## neretux

All'improvviso ho lanciato alsamixer>F6>HDA SATI SB ed ho ritrovato l'audio.   :Shocked: 

Solo che ora si sente con un fruscìo mentre prima il suono era limpido. Suggerimenti?

----------

## ago

è qualche canale che da fastidio, prova a giocare con il muto.

----------

## neretux

Come posso fare in modo che, quando premo F6 in alsamixer, mi rimanga impostata la scheda HDA ATI SB e non pcsp?

----------

## ago

salva le impostazioni

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save;rc-update add alsasound default
```

----------

## neretux

Lanciato 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

 ma quando apro alsamixer rimane sempre su pcsp...   :Shocked: 

Come mai?

----------

## karato

ciao,

secondo me la soluzione non è mettere tutto nell'init di default, anche perchè l'audio c'è sempre stato,dovevi solamente selezionare la scheda audio..   :Wink: 

per salvare devi impostare la scheda con F6 e successivamente uscire con il tasto Esc, non con Ctrl+c.

"save" è una funzione standalone dello script di alsasound, che non mantiene correttamente i cambiamenti.

io non ho mai riscontrato problematiche di sorta nel cambiare scheda audio, non vedo perchè dovresti tu..

l'unico dubbio, a questo punto, è che il sistema non sia configurato correttamente perchè hai i pachetti mascherati..

hai risolto questa situazione?

emerge -pv alsa-driver 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "alsa-driver" have been masked. 

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request: 

- media-sound/alsa-driver-9999::gentoo (masked by: package.mask) 

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23::gentoo (masked by: package.mask) 

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: 

# Steve Dibb <beandog@gentoo.org> (31 Jul 2009) 

# Unsupported, but popular.  No plans for removal. 

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge 

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

bye bye

----------

## neretux

Non ho risolto perchè nonostante abbia fatto 

```
# autounmask  media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23

 autounmask version 0.27 (using PortageXS-0.02.09 and portage-2.1.10.4)

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Using package.use file: /etc/portage/package.use

 * Unmasking media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

 * Added '=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23::gentoo' to /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * done!

```

 nopn riesco ad installarli:

```
# emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23

 * alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: maintainer-needed@gentoo.org

 * USE:        alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_usb-audio amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.39-gentoo-r1

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel. This is the recommended configuration, don't emerge alsa-driver.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.23.ebuild, line 107:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line 593:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line 904:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line 798:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23:

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel. This is the recommended configuration, don't emerge alsa-driver.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   alsa-driver-1.0.23.ebuild, line 107:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line 593:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line 904:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line 798:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23'

```

Poi come ho già detto quando premo F6 in alsamixer, mi rimanga impostata pcsp e non la scheda HDA ATI SB, ma l'audio l'ho "recuperato" l'unica cosa che vorrei togliere è quel fastidioso fruscìo che sento. Come posso fare?

----------

## neretux

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

Dopo aver dato 

```
# emerge  kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta
```

 per tentare di risolvere un altro problema l'audio si è aggiustato da solo...   :Shocked:  Non voglio dire che la soluzione al mio problema sia stata quella di aver installato quel pacchetto, ma credo cha abbia contribuito ad installare alcune dipendenze che da sole hanno risolto il problema.

----------

## neretux

Come non detto...   :Crying or Very sad:  Il fruscio si è ripresentato.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vi può aiutare questo?

```
emerge --info =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.23

Portage 2.1.10.4 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-58-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Jul 2011 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.11.3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr classic cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gallium gamin gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk hardened iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libkms libnotify lxde mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb uuid vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse p2mouse evdev keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho il pc davanti quindi verifica perché sto andando a memoria (e sono arteriosclerotico) ma in ogni caso: *neretux wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

  *Quote:*   

> chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso

  *neretux wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

 -pipe se compili in ram è una fesseria e comunque è inutile, solo -march=k8 è pochino lancia un bel 

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p'
```

come da post, in evidenza, di ieri.  :Wink:   *neretux wrote:*   

> USE="branding firefox -fortran   gtk"

 per gcc imposta -gtk, il fortran se non ti serve è inutile che te lo tiri dietro, branding e firefox globali non sono certo che vadano bene *neretux wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.4 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> USE="hardened"   

 se vuoi usare l'hardening devi usare l'apposito profilo *neretux wrote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio"

 Quindi hai due schede audio una integrata ed una usb. Devi cambiare l'ordine delle schede, si procede da linea di comando del kernel o attraverso il già citatato alsa.conf (buona abitudine impostarli sempre nello stesso modo). Ora non ti so elencare i parametri esatti e quale opzione nella conf del kernel ma non è troppo complicato. Questo per rispondere alla tua domanda. *neretux wrote:*   

> ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

 sicuro che sono tutti? *neretux wrote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="mouse ps2mouse evdev keyboard synaptics"

 sempre se non erro...

----------

